# Evil Hacker

## Sourcecode

http://video.google.com/googleplayer.swf?docId=2988809106831755530

Evil Hacker. 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Louisdor

 *Sourcecode wrote:*   

> http://video.google.com/googleplayer.swf?docId=2988809106831755530
> 
> Evil Hacker. 
> 
> 

  Ha, des isch ja supperr!

*lachmichwech*

----------

## franzf

Jepp, ich fands auch sehr ermunternd ^^

Zitat:

Nein, man braucht keinen schnellen PC, cool leuchten muss er, das ist das wichtigste...

[später:] Zum Hacken verwende ich zwei PCs, weil das geht dann doppelt so schnell ^^

Aber vorher sagen DualCore is kacke ^^

Jaja, Du Licht im Netzwerkhimmel, mit einem Router inkompatibel zum Provider, der ... gerade offline ist ...

Ich fands echt geilo ^^

Ich will auch so pöhze sein!!!  :Twisted Evil:  

----------

## dakjo

WWWWWahahhahahaha, hylfe, hylfe ..... ich brauch einen Arzt.

Hylfe ich komm aus dem lachen nimmer naus ...... wahahhahahhahahahahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

*edit - Think4UrS11* ich habe mir mal erlaubt die nächsten 200  :Laughing:  zu löschen, wir verstehen dich auch so dakjo  :Wink: 

----------

## Keepoer

Supergeil!

Die Daten, die ich bei nem Hack raushole, die passen auf keine Double-Layer!"

Köstlich!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Danke für diesen wunderbaren Link!

----------

## franzf

 *Keepoer wrote:*   

> Die Daten, die ich bei nem Hack raushole, die passen auf keine Double-Layer!"

 

Drum kauf ich mir ja auch immer eine 160-GB-Festplatte, wo die Daten alle drauf kommen. Danach leg ich die Platte in den Schrank weil man darf das ja nicht auf seinem PC haben...

 :Laughing:  Du bist der größte ^^

(Ich weiß ja nicht, aber irgendwoher kommt mir das Gesicht bekannt vor... Ist das Elton?!? ^^)

----------

## pablo_supertux

hm... das war so ein langweiliges Gequatsche, nach 2 Minuten hab ich das Fenster vor Langeweile zugemacht   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (Ich weiß ja nicht, aber irgendwoher kommt mir das Gesicht bekannt vor... Ist das Elton?!? ^^)

 

erstaunlicherweise dachte ich genau dasselbe

----------

## bbgermany

geil ist der4 typ ja, aber wenn der "labert" fallen mir die augen zu.

ganz besonders witzig ist, das der knabe zum "hacken" anscheinend winblows verwendet  :Very Happy: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Also ich fand einige seiner Kommentare witzig. Aber alles in allem war das schon ein wenig laaaaang. Das hätte er alles in knackigere 5 Minuten packen können...

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> ganz besonders witzig ist, das der knabe zum "hacken" anscheinend winblows verwendet 

 

Naja, wie soll ich dir das schonend beibringen? Hacken kann man von jedem Betrübssystem aus...  :Wink: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## l3u

Wie man sowas auch noch filmen kann ... ;-) *looool*

----------

## slick

GEil! Teil 3 ist noch besser...   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> ... Frau und Maschine, das ist so als wenn ich einen Hamster vor einen Toaster setze ... das ist jetzt nicht das ich sage ich will den Hamster abwerten ...

 

----------

## franzf

Stimmt schon, lang ist es...

Aber das passt eben ^^ Elton (ich nenn ihn jetzt einfach mal so...) hat ja auch gar nix zu sagen, und warum sollte er sich das anmerken lassen?

Das ist ja eben die Kunst die Führungspersonen (und andere, in ihren Kreisen wichtige Personen) mit Bravour beherrschen: Schwafeln bis der Notarzt kommt, ohne Rücksicht auf Inhalt und Zuhörer.

Allein deshalb fand ich das schon genial ^^

(Zugegeben, ich hab immer wieder auf Pause gedrückt und mir Essens-Nachschub geholt ^^)

----------

## Sourcecode

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> ganz besonders witzig ist, das der knabe zum "hacken" anscheinend winblows verwendet 

 

Diesen Post, finde ich lustiger als alle Witze die ich gestern auf der Baustelle gehört habe...

you made my day *rofl*

Evil Hacker Teil 3

"Ich hab mein Zimmer jetzt zum Warroom umgebaut.....WIR HACKEN JETZT QUASI ALLES!"

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Tenobok

 *Sourcecode wrote:*   

> http://video.google.com/googleplayer.swf?docId=2988809106831755530
> 
> Evil Hacker. 
> 
> 

 

Hey geil - Kim Schmitz als er noch schlank war.  :Wink: 

----------

## moped-tobias

Der dritte Teil erinnert mich sehr stark an dieses Video: http://www.learntohate.net/lth/?p=750  :Smile: 

Der nette Mensch heißt übrigens Alfred.

----------

## slick

Er hat wieder zugeschlagen!!!111einselfcos(0)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2344765113961902261

----------

## dakjo

Ohhh mann. Der Typ ist so krank.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Ist zwar keine neue Evil Hacker Folge...

Aber mit ein wenig Phantasie könne man ihn als Evil Kacker durchgehen lassen  :Wink: 

Nachfolgend die URL zur Karaoke Version

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4DS6m_xMZc&mode=related&search=

Achtung! Dieser Beitrag ist für Deutsche Staatsangehörige mit Problemen bei der Vergangenheitsbewältigung nicht geeignet  :Wink: 

Viel Spass

STiGMaTa

----------

